

Seeking cofounder for new cross-platform IDE - ddivad

Just checking to see if there are any other experienced engineers on here who might be interested in joining me to develop a new cross-platform IDE, primarily for C&#x2F;C++. The goal would be to bring the best of Sublime, Visual Studio, and XCode to Linux devs, and a unified experience regardless of platform. (Read: If you think Vim or Emacs is as good as it gets, this isn&#x27;t for you.)<p>I&#x27;m a hardcore C++ guy who just left his job in finance in NYC. I am looking for someone to commit to this idea. I&#x27;m willing to work remotely with somebody, and&#x2F;or I would potentially relocate to work with somebody in-person. I plan to seek funding after finding a cofounder.<p>Let me know if you&#x27;re interested.<p>cplusequalstwo at gmail.com
======
swah
JetBrains is doing good in this space. You probably lost any chance of getting
a response when you offended Emacs AND Vim users there!

